# Is there a personality type most prone to being a workaholic?



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not even sure this is possibly measurable. If so, it would obviously have to be a J or some sort. Perhaps SJ. 

What do you think?


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

If there is any correlation between typology and workaholism, it would definitely be in Enneagram.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I think people with strong Te or Si in them would most likely become workaholics. 


So imo, it's ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ENTJ, INTJ.

These above types are the most likely to be workaholics.

I consider myself a workaholic too but as compared to the above few types I am not as workaholic as them LOL.

I like having a work-life balance.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Actually, this needs to be defined further. In what manner most workaholic?

If it means as in the types that are most able to concentrate at the task in hand, as in they gain this tunnel vision where there are no distractions that can get in their way of finishing their goals, where they can exercise extreme commitment to short-term goals, it's certainly all the Se-users, such as ESTP, ISTP, ESFP and ISFP.

If it means as in the types that are most content and enthusiastic about being workaholic in it's own merit, as in that working will help them forget the other problems in their life, that working is a way to redeem themselves, to prove to themselves and the others that they really are able to get shit done, it's definitely ISTJ and ESTJ.

If it means as in the types that are most prone to have bursts of productiveness merely because of their ambitiousness, as in that the bigger is their amount of work they have done, the closer they are to their dreams, it's definitely ENTJ and INTJ.

If it means as in the types that have the most idealistic approach to working, in terms of that everything they see and notice in the world and their lives can potentially become a part of the project at hand, in a sense that there are no limits to their inspiration, it can strike them immediately and anywhere, when the inspiration is the most powerful fuel to what they do and from time to time they are randomly granted an immense inspiration to work on a project, it's definitely Ne-users such as ENTP, INTP, ENFP and INFP.

If it means as in the types that are most able to purposefully encourage workaholic-esque attitude in others and themselves, types that are most able to inspire others to work with passion, types that do not need external inspiration, as in that being a workaholic is something they always carry within themselves, and they only need a good reason to apply themselves for, as in that they most able to exploit the human factor, create workgroups, to increase the efficiency of work done, it's definitely the Fe-users such as ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ and INFJ.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

KraChZiMan said:


> Actually, this needs to be defined further. In what manner most workaholic?
> 
> If it means as in the types that are most able to concentrate at the task in hand, as in they gain this tunnel vision where there are no distractions that can get in their way of finishing their goals, where they can exercise extreme commitment to short-term goals, it's certainly all the Se-users, such as ESTP, ISTP, ESFP and ISFP.
> 
> ...


If I'd ever be a workaholic, it'd be to care for the people I dearly love. To ensure their happiness in whatever way, no questions asked. Fe compels me. This the passion of Fe, or mine at least.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, considering the ISTJ is literally nicknamed "the duty fulfiller", it's pretty damn obvious who's gettin shit done 

But besides that, and type stereotypes, I'll explain _why._ An introvert is going to spend more time away from social environments. An iNtuitive may get distracted by a different thought, which would soon sway them, while a sensor may be able to concentrate more. A F type would _*not *_become a workaholic, because they would not let work get in the way of family/friends. And, I don't think P vs. J really has to be stated...

Now, beyond individual letters, let's examine their cog. functions. They're Si>Te>Fi>Ne, which is just literally WIRED for organization/work. Si relies on comparing things with prior knowledge, or noticing the small details. Te gives the ISTJ drive to organize/segment/fix up. With Fi, they may value work instead of family/friends, because they realize it's greater importance to the family. That's why ISTJs probably have the best work ethic, most of them getting through the education system quite flawlessly. They have to be _doing things:_ organizing info, analyzing things, etc.. They are busy bees, to say the least.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

INTJ 3w4 is my guess


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Istj


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Entj


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know that any of the types are more workaholic than others......... most of the Te doms I know of seem to have just this tiny inborn workaholic streak but they would likely deny it and say of course an extreme perceiver like me would see an ordinary worker as workaholic :tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l think ISTJs can ignore their own physical reluctance/exhaustion, which could explain why it seems like they can be forceful with others.

lt might seem like a type that doesn't primarily value sensing would ignore it more easily, but to an extent, all the SJ's can be engaged with sensing in a way that allows for activity while being simultaneously ''removed'' from it...abstracted.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

This ESTJ type three is a self-admitted workaholic. D:


















On subject, I think enneagram better answers this than MBTI.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Judging myself, not mine


----------

